# North Bennet street school- My journey



## ELCfinefurniture (Jan 18, 2012)

*like a dream*

I have been trying to describe the feeling to my family for 3 weeks now. Its hard to put into words. The only thing I can think to relate it to is that of someone meeting a celebrity they care greatly about. Like a kid heavily into basketball meeting an NBA star then spending a couple years with him…on a pivate court…with others as obsessed and determined about basketball as he is. Even when described its not easy to comprehend unless you experience it.
4 Weeks ago I took a plunge. Applied for North Bennet street schools 2 year cabinet and furniture making program. I honestly never even thought I would hear back from them. I still honestly dont know why I got chosen! I was informed there was one bench left for the Febuary 2011 classes. A month from then. The next day I was on my way to boston to tour the school and fill out my financial aid paper work. Now here I sit typing this, unable to sleep, unable to sit still, unable to do anything really other then think about monday morning when I will be getting up to go attend my first day of school. I have no formal back ground. Only tons of research, hardwork and determination, will and total pure and unconditional love for my craft. For me this is the experience of a lifetime. I feel totaly honered by this and it feels unfair to me at times that not everyone that loves woodworking gets to go through the utter excitment and shock of being able to attend this wonderfull school. I remember reading Dan Faia's articles, and one of Steve Browns new ones right before I enrolled. And never mind lance…litteraly a genious. The opportunity to learn from these men is one of the most incredible things you could possibly ask for in this life. The library there doesnt hurt either!
I feel I need to blog about my whole 2 year experience. I want to try and give the community here of woodworkers a bit of a taste of what lifestyle and experience is like. Hopefully inspire some to try and enroll, help excite some who might be going themselves soon and last but not least bring encouragment and excitement to those who wish to go but for whatever circumstance cant. I will try and blog almost daily if I can with constant photos and updates. I feel that hopefully I can share some helpfull tips and lessons that I pick up along the way that might be hard to aquire elsewhere.
I will be starting up a blog on a blogsite but will post every entry here as well and I will also be posting updates on my twitter page. I want to really keep up with this so I really hope I get some of you to follow this series. I know 2 years is a long time but really…if we arent woodworking we are on here so take 10 mins and read…you MIGHT learn or get inspired!
Leave some comments or drop me a PM and let me know what you all think of this! Also if anyone knows what a good site for blogging is please let me know and give me your tips. Thanks!
Ill post a new entry Monday!


----------



## Limerick (Mar 16, 2011)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *like a dream*
> 
> I have been trying to describe the feeling to my family for 3 weeks now. Its hard to put into words. The only thing I can think to relate it to is that of someone meeting a celebrity they care greatly about. Like a kid heavily into basketball meeting an NBA star then spending a couple years with him…on a pivate court…with others as obsessed and determined about basketball as he is. Even when described its not easy to comprehend unless you experience it.
> 4 Weeks ago I took a plunge. Applied for North Bennet street schools 2 year cabinet and furniture making program. I honestly never even thought I would hear back from them. I still honestly dont know why I got chosen! I was informed there was one bench left for the Febuary 2011 classes. A month from then. The next day I was on my way to boston to tour the school and fill out my financial aid paper work. Now here I sit typing this, unable to sleep, unable to sit still, unable to do anything really other then think about monday morning when I will be getting up to go attend my first day of school. I have no formal back ground. Only tons of research, hardwork and determination, will and total pure and unconditional love for my craft. For me this is the experience of a lifetime. I feel totaly honered by this and it feels unfair to me at times that not everyone that loves woodworking gets to go through the utter excitment and shock of being able to attend this wonderfull school. I remember reading Dan Faia's articles, and one of Steve Browns new ones right before I enrolled. And never mind lance…litteraly a genious. The opportunity to learn from these men is one of the most incredible things you could possibly ask for in this life. The library there doesnt hurt either!
> ...


I for one, would love a blog on North Bennett. The school would be my #1 choice if I had the opportunity for a formal study of our craft. I dream that I can one day take 9 months off and do the comprensive there. Congradulations. What fortune!


----------



## dbol (Mar 11, 2010)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *like a dream*
> 
> I have been trying to describe the feeling to my family for 3 weeks now. Its hard to put into words. The only thing I can think to relate it to is that of someone meeting a celebrity they care greatly about. Like a kid heavily into basketball meeting an NBA star then spending a couple years with him…on a pivate court…with others as obsessed and determined about basketball as he is. Even when described its not easy to comprehend unless you experience it.
> 4 Weeks ago I took a plunge. Applied for North Bennet street schools 2 year cabinet and furniture making program. I honestly never even thought I would hear back from them. I still honestly dont know why I got chosen! I was informed there was one bench left for the Febuary 2011 classes. A month from then. The next day I was on my way to boston to tour the school and fill out my financial aid paper work. Now here I sit typing this, unable to sleep, unable to sit still, unable to do anything really other then think about monday morning when I will be getting up to go attend my first day of school. I have no formal back ground. Only tons of research, hardwork and determination, will and total pure and unconditional love for my craft. For me this is the experience of a lifetime. I feel totaly honered by this and it feels unfair to me at times that not everyone that loves woodworking gets to go through the utter excitment and shock of being able to attend this wonderfull school. I remember reading Dan Faia's articles, and one of Steve Browns new ones right before I enrolled. And never mind lance…litteraly a genious. The opportunity to learn from these men is one of the most incredible things you could possibly ask for in this life. The library there doesnt hurt either!
> ...


Good luck!!! wish I were about twentysome years younger.


----------



## willmego (Mar 27, 2008)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *like a dream*
> 
> I have been trying to describe the feeling to my family for 3 weeks now. Its hard to put into words. The only thing I can think to relate it to is that of someone meeting a celebrity they care greatly about. Like a kid heavily into basketball meeting an NBA star then spending a couple years with him…on a pivate court…with others as obsessed and determined about basketball as he is. Even when described its not easy to comprehend unless you experience it.
> 4 Weeks ago I took a plunge. Applied for North Bennet street schools 2 year cabinet and furniture making program. I honestly never even thought I would hear back from them. I still honestly dont know why I got chosen! I was informed there was one bench left for the Febuary 2011 classes. A month from then. The next day I was on my way to boston to tour the school and fill out my financial aid paper work. Now here I sit typing this, unable to sleep, unable to sit still, unable to do anything really other then think about monday morning when I will be getting up to go attend my first day of school. I have no formal back ground. Only tons of research, hardwork and determination, will and total pure and unconditional love for my craft. For me this is the experience of a lifetime. I feel totaly honered by this and it feels unfair to me at times that not everyone that loves woodworking gets to go through the utter excitment and shock of being able to attend this wonderfull school. I remember reading Dan Faia's articles, and one of Steve Browns new ones right before I enrolled. And never mind lance…litteraly a genious. The opportunity to learn from these men is one of the most incredible things you could possibly ask for in this life. The library there doesnt hurt either!
> ...


I adore you for saying you're planning on blogging this entire thing, and I very much hope you'll follow through on this. Insta-friend!


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *like a dream*
> 
> I have been trying to describe the feeling to my family for 3 weeks now. Its hard to put into words. The only thing I can think to relate it to is that of someone meeting a celebrity they care greatly about. Like a kid heavily into basketball meeting an NBA star then spending a couple years with him…on a pivate court…with others as obsessed and determined about basketball as he is. Even when described its not easy to comprehend unless you experience it.
> 4 Weeks ago I took a plunge. Applied for North Bennet street schools 2 year cabinet and furniture making program. I honestly never even thought I would hear back from them. I still honestly dont know why I got chosen! I was informed there was one bench left for the Febuary 2011 classes. A month from then. The next day I was on my way to boston to tour the school and fill out my financial aid paper work. Now here I sit typing this, unable to sleep, unable to sit still, unable to do anything really other then think about monday morning when I will be getting up to go attend my first day of school. I have no formal back ground. Only tons of research, hardwork and determination, will and total pure and unconditional love for my craft. For me this is the experience of a lifetime. I feel totaly honered by this and it feels unfair to me at times that not everyone that loves woodworking gets to go through the utter excitment and shock of being able to attend this wonderfull school. I remember reading Dan Faia's articles, and one of Steve Browns new ones right before I enrolled. And never mind lance…litteraly a genious. The opportunity to learn from these men is one of the most incredible things you could possibly ask for in this life. The library there doesnt hurt either!
> ...


Looking forward to reading your insider account of your experiences, congratulations.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *like a dream*
> 
> I have been trying to describe the feeling to my family for 3 weeks now. Its hard to put into words. The only thing I can think to relate it to is that of someone meeting a celebrity they care greatly about. Like a kid heavily into basketball meeting an NBA star then spending a couple years with him…on a pivate court…with others as obsessed and determined about basketball as he is. Even when described its not easy to comprehend unless you experience it.
> 4 Weeks ago I took a plunge. Applied for North Bennet street schools 2 year cabinet and furniture making program. I honestly never even thought I would hear back from them. I still honestly dont know why I got chosen! I was informed there was one bench left for the Febuary 2011 classes. A month from then. The next day I was on my way to boston to tour the school and fill out my financial aid paper work. Now here I sit typing this, unable to sleep, unable to sit still, unable to do anything really other then think about monday morning when I will be getting up to go attend my first day of school. I have no formal back ground. Only tons of research, hardwork and determination, will and total pure and unconditional love for my craft. For me this is the experience of a lifetime. I feel totaly honered by this and it feels unfair to me at times that not everyone that loves woodworking gets to go through the utter excitment and shock of being able to attend this wonderfull school. I remember reading Dan Faia's articles, and one of Steve Browns new ones right before I enrolled. And never mind lance…litteraly a genious. The opportunity to learn from these men is one of the most incredible things you could possibly ask for in this life. The library there doesnt hurt either!
> ...


Good luck at NBSS… this is an opportunity of a lifetime. Thanks for doing the blog. I have visited the school for a day and would love to take a workshop there. It is soooo impressive!
Looking forward to the blog entries!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *like a dream*
> 
> I have been trying to describe the feeling to my family for 3 weeks now. Its hard to put into words. The only thing I can think to relate it to is that of someone meeting a celebrity they care greatly about. Like a kid heavily into basketball meeting an NBA star then spending a couple years with him…on a pivate court…with others as obsessed and determined about basketball as he is. Even when described its not easy to comprehend unless you experience it.
> 4 Weeks ago I took a plunge. Applied for North Bennet street schools 2 year cabinet and furniture making program. I honestly never even thought I would hear back from them. I still honestly dont know why I got chosen! I was informed there was one bench left for the Febuary 2011 classes. A month from then. The next day I was on my way to boston to tour the school and fill out my financial aid paper work. Now here I sit typing this, unable to sleep, unable to sit still, unable to do anything really other then think about monday morning when I will be getting up to go attend my first day of school. I have no formal back ground. Only tons of research, hardwork and determination, will and total pure and unconditional love for my craft. For me this is the experience of a lifetime. I feel totaly honered by this and it feels unfair to me at times that not everyone that loves woodworking gets to go through the utter excitment and shock of being able to attend this wonderfull school. I remember reading Dan Faia's articles, and one of Steve Browns new ones right before I enrolled. And never mind lance…litteraly a genious. The opportunity to learn from these men is one of the most incredible things you could possibly ask for in this life. The library there doesnt hurt either!
> ...


In the immortal words of Shakespeare ….

You GO, Boy !!!!!!

Congrats ! I have the distinct feeling you'll love the time spent there…..


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *like a dream*
> 
> I have been trying to describe the feeling to my family for 3 weeks now. Its hard to put into words. The only thing I can think to relate it to is that of someone meeting a celebrity they care greatly about. Like a kid heavily into basketball meeting an NBA star then spending a couple years with him…on a pivate court…with others as obsessed and determined about basketball as he is. Even when described its not easy to comprehend unless you experience it.
> 4 Weeks ago I took a plunge. Applied for North Bennet street schools 2 year cabinet and furniture making program. I honestly never even thought I would hear back from them. I still honestly dont know why I got chosen! I was informed there was one bench left for the Febuary 2011 classes. A month from then. The next day I was on my way to boston to tour the school and fill out my financial aid paper work. Now here I sit typing this, unable to sleep, unable to sit still, unable to do anything really other then think about monday morning when I will be getting up to go attend my first day of school. I have no formal back ground. Only tons of research, hardwork and determination, will and total pure and unconditional love for my craft. For me this is the experience of a lifetime. I feel totaly honered by this and it feels unfair to me at times that not everyone that loves woodworking gets to go through the utter excitment and shock of being able to attend this wonderfull school. I remember reading Dan Faia's articles, and one of Steve Browns new ones right before I enrolled. And never mind lance…litteraly a genious. The opportunity to learn from these men is one of the most incredible things you could possibly ask for in this life. The library there doesnt hurt either!
> ...


Congratulations! Now go make us LJ's proud over there at North Bennet.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *like a dream*
> 
> I have been trying to describe the feeling to my family for 3 weeks now. Its hard to put into words. The only thing I can think to relate it to is that of someone meeting a celebrity they care greatly about. Like a kid heavily into basketball meeting an NBA star then spending a couple years with him…on a pivate court…with others as obsessed and determined about basketball as he is. Even when described its not easy to comprehend unless you experience it.
> 4 Weeks ago I took a plunge. Applied for North Bennet street schools 2 year cabinet and furniture making program. I honestly never even thought I would hear back from them. I still honestly dont know why I got chosen! I was informed there was one bench left for the Febuary 2011 classes. A month from then. The next day I was on my way to boston to tour the school and fill out my financial aid paper work. Now here I sit typing this, unable to sleep, unable to sit still, unable to do anything really other then think about monday morning when I will be getting up to go attend my first day of school. I have no formal back ground. Only tons of research, hardwork and determination, will and total pure and unconditional love for my craft. For me this is the experience of a lifetime. I feel totaly honered by this and it feels unfair to me at times that not everyone that loves woodworking gets to go through the utter excitment and shock of being able to attend this wonderfull school. I remember reading Dan Faia's articles, and one of Steve Browns new ones right before I enrolled. And never mind lance…litteraly a genious. The opportunity to learn from these men is one of the most incredible things you could possibly ask for in this life. The library there doesnt hurt either!
> ...


It had been my dream to attend North Bennet street school but now I'm to old ,to far away and to poor, so I'll have to live vicariously through you. Enjoy every second.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *like a dream*
> 
> I have been trying to describe the feeling to my family for 3 weeks now. Its hard to put into words. The only thing I can think to relate it to is that of someone meeting a celebrity they care greatly about. Like a kid heavily into basketball meeting an NBA star then spending a couple years with him…on a pivate court…with others as obsessed and determined about basketball as he is. Even when described its not easy to comprehend unless you experience it.
> 4 Weeks ago I took a plunge. Applied for North Bennet street schools 2 year cabinet and furniture making program. I honestly never even thought I would hear back from them. I still honestly dont know why I got chosen! I was informed there was one bench left for the Febuary 2011 classes. A month from then. The next day I was on my way to boston to tour the school and fill out my financial aid paper work. Now here I sit typing this, unable to sleep, unable to sit still, unable to do anything really other then think about monday morning when I will be getting up to go attend my first day of school. I have no formal back ground. Only tons of research, hardwork and determination, will and total pure and unconditional love for my craft. For me this is the experience of a lifetime. I feel totaly honered by this and it feels unfair to me at times that not everyone that loves woodworking gets to go through the utter excitment and shock of being able to attend this wonderfull school. I remember reading Dan Faia's articles, and one of Steve Browns new ones right before I enrolled. And never mind lance…litteraly a genious. The opportunity to learn from these men is one of the most incredible things you could possibly ask for in this life. The library there doesnt hurt either!
> ...


Congratulations! I can well understand your excitement. I'm sure this will be the beginning of something really good. I've read all the FWW articles by faculty members there and I always learned something valuable from them. Good luck and God's speed!


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *like a dream*
> 
> I have been trying to describe the feeling to my family for 3 weeks now. Its hard to put into words. The only thing I can think to relate it to is that of someone meeting a celebrity they care greatly about. Like a kid heavily into basketball meeting an NBA star then spending a couple years with him…on a pivate court…with others as obsessed and determined about basketball as he is. Even when described its not easy to comprehend unless you experience it.
> 4 Weeks ago I took a plunge. Applied for North Bennet street schools 2 year cabinet and furniture making program. I honestly never even thought I would hear back from them. I still honestly dont know why I got chosen! I was informed there was one bench left for the Febuary 2011 classes. A month from then. The next day I was on my way to boston to tour the school and fill out my financial aid paper work. Now here I sit typing this, unable to sleep, unable to sit still, unable to do anything really other then think about monday morning when I will be getting up to go attend my first day of school. I have no formal back ground. Only tons of research, hardwork and determination, will and total pure and unconditional love for my craft. For me this is the experience of a lifetime. I feel totaly honered by this and it feels unfair to me at times that not everyone that loves woodworking gets to go through the utter excitment and shock of being able to attend this wonderfull school. I remember reading Dan Faia's articles, and one of Steve Browns new ones right before I enrolled. And never mind lance…litteraly a genious. The opportunity to learn from these men is one of the most incredible things you could possibly ask for in this life. The library there doesnt hurt either!
> ...


Congratulations! The knowledge that you gain is something that can never be taken from you. As I read your blog I will come to wish I was 45 years younger. But I know that I wouldn't want to go through it all again.


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *like a dream*
> 
> I have been trying to describe the feeling to my family for 3 weeks now. Its hard to put into words. The only thing I can think to relate it to is that of someone meeting a celebrity they care greatly about. Like a kid heavily into basketball meeting an NBA star then spending a couple years with him…on a pivate court…with others as obsessed and determined about basketball as he is. Even when described its not easy to comprehend unless you experience it.
> 4 Weeks ago I took a plunge. Applied for North Bennet street schools 2 year cabinet and furniture making program. I honestly never even thought I would hear back from them. I still honestly dont know why I got chosen! I was informed there was one bench left for the Febuary 2011 classes. A month from then. The next day I was on my way to boston to tour the school and fill out my financial aid paper work. Now here I sit typing this, unable to sleep, unable to sit still, unable to do anything really other then think about monday morning when I will be getting up to go attend my first day of school. I have no formal back ground. Only tons of research, hardwork and determination, will and total pure and unconditional love for my craft. For me this is the experience of a lifetime. I feel totaly honered by this and it feels unfair to me at times that not everyone that loves woodworking gets to go through the utter excitment and shock of being able to attend this wonderfull school. I remember reading Dan Faia's articles, and one of Steve Browns new ones right before I enrolled. And never mind lance…litteraly a genious. The opportunity to learn from these men is one of the most incredible things you could possibly ask for in this life. The library there doesnt hurt either!
> ...


What a great opportunity. Enjoy each and every step, how exciting!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *like a dream*
> 
> I have been trying to describe the feeling to my family for 3 weeks now. Its hard to put into words. The only thing I can think to relate it to is that of someone meeting a celebrity they care greatly about. Like a kid heavily into basketball meeting an NBA star then spending a couple years with him…on a pivate court…with others as obsessed and determined about basketball as he is. Even when described its not easy to comprehend unless you experience it.
> 4 Weeks ago I took a plunge. Applied for North Bennet street schools 2 year cabinet and furniture making program. I honestly never even thought I would hear back from them. I still honestly dont know why I got chosen! I was informed there was one bench left for the Febuary 2011 classes. A month from then. The next day I was on my way to boston to tour the school and fill out my financial aid paper work. Now here I sit typing this, unable to sleep, unable to sit still, unable to do anything really other then think about monday morning when I will be getting up to go attend my first day of school. I have no formal back ground. Only tons of research, hardwork and determination, will and total pure and unconditional love for my craft. For me this is the experience of a lifetime. I feel totaly honered by this and it feels unfair to me at times that not everyone that loves woodworking gets to go through the utter excitment and shock of being able to attend this wonderfull school. I remember reading Dan Faia's articles, and one of Steve Browns new ones right before I enrolled. And never mind lance…litteraly a genious. The opportunity to learn from these men is one of the most incredible things you could possibly ask for in this life. The library there doesnt hurt either!
> ...


I'll tell you what I think of it. At 61 years of age, I will simply say I would almost drop everything and go with you if I could get in which of course I couldn't. Ain't nobody gonna let a 61 year old worn out helluvawreck into a place like that. Of course I'm just going on with you. Unfortunately, I couldn't go because of my family obligations no matter how bad I wanted to. However, I'm sure gonna congratulate you and pull for you along the way. I hope it works out well and wish you the best of luck and God speed. You put that blog up and most likely I'll become a follower of it. God bless.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## ELCfinefurniture (Jan 18, 2012)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *like a dream*
> 
> I have been trying to describe the feeling to my family for 3 weeks now. Its hard to put into words. The only thing I can think to relate it to is that of someone meeting a celebrity they care greatly about. Like a kid heavily into basketball meeting an NBA star then spending a couple years with him…on a pivate court…with others as obsessed and determined about basketball as he is. Even when described its not easy to comprehend unless you experience it.
> 4 Weeks ago I took a plunge. Applied for North Bennet street schools 2 year cabinet and furniture making program. I honestly never even thought I would hear back from them. I still honestly dont know why I got chosen! I was informed there was one bench left for the Febuary 2011 classes. A month from then. The next day I was on my way to boston to tour the school and fill out my financial aid paper work. Now here I sit typing this, unable to sleep, unable to sit still, unable to do anything really other then think about monday morning when I will be getting up to go attend my first day of school. I have no formal back ground. Only tons of research, hardwork and determination, will and total pure and unconditional love for my craft. For me this is the experience of a lifetime. I feel totaly honered by this and it feels unfair to me at times that not everyone that loves woodworking gets to go through the utter excitment and shock of being able to attend this wonderfull school. I remember reading Dan Faia's articles, and one of Steve Browns new ones right before I enrolled. And never mind lance…litteraly a genious. The opportunity to learn from these men is one of the most incredible things you could possibly ask for in this life. The library there doesnt hurt either!
> ...


Thanks for all the great responses guys! I am glad to see there is a seemingly large base here that is interested in the experience. I will absoloutly follow through with a daily blog on my experiences. I know not a day will go by where I dont learn something or have something to share so I will absoloutly share with the community. Thanks for the support!


----------



## ItIsRocketScience (Jan 12, 2012)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *like a dream*
> 
> I have been trying to describe the feeling to my family for 3 weeks now. Its hard to put into words. The only thing I can think to relate it to is that of someone meeting a celebrity they care greatly about. Like a kid heavily into basketball meeting an NBA star then spending a couple years with him…on a pivate court…with others as obsessed and determined about basketball as he is. Even when described its not easy to comprehend unless you experience it.
> 4 Weeks ago I took a plunge. Applied for North Bennet street schools 2 year cabinet and furniture making program. I honestly never even thought I would hear back from them. I still honestly dont know why I got chosen! I was informed there was one bench left for the Febuary 2011 classes. A month from then. The next day I was on my way to boston to tour the school and fill out my financial aid paper work. Now here I sit typing this, unable to sleep, unable to sit still, unable to do anything really other then think about monday morning when I will be getting up to go attend my first day of school. I have no formal back ground. Only tons of research, hardwork and determination, will and total pure and unconditional love for my craft. For me this is the experience of a lifetime. I feel totaly honered by this and it feels unfair to me at times that not everyone that loves woodworking gets to go through the utter excitment and shock of being able to attend this wonderfull school. I remember reading Dan Faia's articles, and one of Steve Browns new ones right before I enrolled. And never mind lance…litteraly a genious. The opportunity to learn from these men is one of the most incredible things you could possibly ask for in this life. The library there doesnt hurt either!
> ...


So incredibly jealous coopman! I'm local to NBSS (well, 30 minutes) and have spent many nights debating taking a LOA from my job to take the 9 month course there. I'd absolutely follow a blog if you create one!

Good luck, and take it all in!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *like a dream*
> 
> I have been trying to describe the feeling to my family for 3 weeks now. Its hard to put into words. The only thing I can think to relate it to is that of someone meeting a celebrity they care greatly about. Like a kid heavily into basketball meeting an NBA star then spending a couple years with him…on a pivate court…with others as obsessed and determined about basketball as he is. Even when described its not easy to comprehend unless you experience it.
> 4 Weeks ago I took a plunge. Applied for North Bennet street schools 2 year cabinet and furniture making program. I honestly never even thought I would hear back from them. I still honestly dont know why I got chosen! I was informed there was one bench left for the Febuary 2011 classes. A month from then. The next day I was on my way to boston to tour the school and fill out my financial aid paper work. Now here I sit typing this, unable to sleep, unable to sit still, unable to do anything really other then think about monday morning when I will be getting up to go attend my first day of school. I have no formal back ground. Only tons of research, hardwork and determination, will and total pure and unconditional love for my craft. For me this is the experience of a lifetime. I feel totaly honered by this and it feels unfair to me at times that not everyone that loves woodworking gets to go through the utter excitment and shock of being able to attend this wonderfull school. I remember reading Dan Faia's articles, and one of Steve Browns new ones right before I enrolled. And never mind lance…litteraly a genious. The opportunity to learn from these men is one of the most incredible things you could possibly ask for in this life. The library there doesnt hurt either!
> ...


Congratulation and best wishes. I live in the area and have been fortunate enough to take four workshops in the cabinet and furniture making program. Each one has been an amazing experience. I learned so much more than just the intended content of the courses by being exposed to such talented instructors.

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *like a dream*
> 
> I have been trying to describe the feeling to my family for 3 weeks now. Its hard to put into words. The only thing I can think to relate it to is that of someone meeting a celebrity they care greatly about. Like a kid heavily into basketball meeting an NBA star then spending a couple years with him…on a pivate court…with others as obsessed and determined about basketball as he is. Even when described its not easy to comprehend unless you experience it.
> 4 Weeks ago I took a plunge. Applied for North Bennet street schools 2 year cabinet and furniture making program. I honestly never even thought I would hear back from them. I still honestly dont know why I got chosen! I was informed there was one bench left for the Febuary 2011 classes. A month from then. The next day I was on my way to boston to tour the school and fill out my financial aid paper work. Now here I sit typing this, unable to sleep, unable to sit still, unable to do anything really other then think about monday morning when I will be getting up to go attend my first day of school. I have no formal back ground. Only tons of research, hardwork and determination, will and total pure and unconditional love for my craft. For me this is the experience of a lifetime. I feel totaly honered by this and it feels unfair to me at times that not everyone that loves woodworking gets to go through the utter excitment and shock of being able to attend this wonderfull school. I remember reading Dan Faia's articles, and one of Steve Browns new ones right before I enrolled. And never mind lance…litteraly a genious. The opportunity to learn from these men is one of the most incredible things you could possibly ask for in this life. The library there doesnt hurt either!
> ...


I am glad that your dream has come true. For me my life took a different path. But I will enjoy reading about yours. God speed on your endeavors. You know we might even pick up a tip or two.
I would like to make you a buddy so I will see all your posts.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *like a dream*
> 
> I have been trying to describe the feeling to my family for 3 weeks now. Its hard to put into words. The only thing I can think to relate it to is that of someone meeting a celebrity they care greatly about. Like a kid heavily into basketball meeting an NBA star then spending a couple years with him…on a pivate court…with others as obsessed and determined about basketball as he is. Even when described its not easy to comprehend unless you experience it.
> 4 Weeks ago I took a plunge. Applied for North Bennet street schools 2 year cabinet and furniture making program. I honestly never even thought I would hear back from them. I still honestly dont know why I got chosen! I was informed there was one bench left for the Febuary 2011 classes. A month from then. The next day I was on my way to boston to tour the school and fill out my financial aid paper work. Now here I sit typing this, unable to sleep, unable to sit still, unable to do anything really other then think about monday morning when I will be getting up to go attend my first day of school. I have no formal back ground. Only tons of research, hardwork and determination, will and total pure and unconditional love for my craft. For me this is the experience of a lifetime. I feel totaly honered by this and it feels unfair to me at times that not everyone that loves woodworking gets to go through the utter excitment and shock of being able to attend this wonderfull school. I remember reading Dan Faia's articles, and one of Steve Browns new ones right before I enrolled. And never mind lance…litteraly a genious. The opportunity to learn from these men is one of the most incredible things you could possibly ask for in this life. The library there doesnt hurt either!
> ...


congratulations on your getting accepted to learn at the school with so much history behind it. next closest school; would be the colledge of the redwoods, in calif. hope to enjoy reading your blogs, about your daily life with good and bad days.


----------



## Rxmpo (Feb 23, 2008)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *like a dream*
> 
> I have been trying to describe the feeling to my family for 3 weeks now. Its hard to put into words. The only thing I can think to relate it to is that of someone meeting a celebrity they care greatly about. Like a kid heavily into basketball meeting an NBA star then spending a couple years with him…on a pivate court…with others as obsessed and determined about basketball as he is. Even when described its not easy to comprehend unless you experience it.
> 4 Weeks ago I took a plunge. Applied for North Bennet street schools 2 year cabinet and furniture making program. I honestly never even thought I would hear back from them. I still honestly dont know why I got chosen! I was informed there was one bench left for the Febuary 2011 classes. A month from then. The next day I was on my way to boston to tour the school and fill out my financial aid paper work. Now here I sit typing this, unable to sleep, unable to sit still, unable to do anything really other then think about monday morning when I will be getting up to go attend my first day of school. I have no formal back ground. Only tons of research, hardwork and determination, will and total pure and unconditional love for my craft. For me this is the experience of a lifetime. I feel totaly honered by this and it feels unfair to me at times that not everyone that loves woodworking gets to go through the utter excitment and shock of being able to attend this wonderfull school. I remember reading Dan Faia's articles, and one of Steve Browns new ones right before I enrolled. And never mind lance…litteraly a genious. The opportunity to learn from these men is one of the most incredible things you could possibly ask for in this life. The library there doesnt hurt either!
> ...


Congratulations! This is like getting into Harvard for us East coast guys! The Red Woods school would be my second choice along with working with David Marks. Can't wait to read along. What is your twitter account under so I can follow along there too?


----------



## ELCfinefurniture (Jan 18, 2012)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *like a dream*
> 
> I have been trying to describe the feeling to my family for 3 weeks now. Its hard to put into words. The only thing I can think to relate it to is that of someone meeting a celebrity they care greatly about. Like a kid heavily into basketball meeting an NBA star then spending a couple years with him…on a pivate court…with others as obsessed and determined about basketball as he is. Even when described its not easy to comprehend unless you experience it.
> 4 Weeks ago I took a plunge. Applied for North Bennet street schools 2 year cabinet and furniture making program. I honestly never even thought I would hear back from them. I still honestly dont know why I got chosen! I was informed there was one bench left for the Febuary 2011 classes. A month from then. The next day I was on my way to boston to tour the school and fill out my financial aid paper work. Now here I sit typing this, unable to sleep, unable to sit still, unable to do anything really other then think about monday morning when I will be getting up to go attend my first day of school. I have no formal back ground. Only tons of research, hardwork and determination, will and total pure and unconditional love for my craft. For me this is the experience of a lifetime. I feel totaly honered by this and it feels unfair to me at times that not everyone that loves woodworking gets to go through the utter excitment and shock of being able to attend this wonderfull school. I remember reading Dan Faia's articles, and one of Steve Browns new ones right before I enrolled. And never mind lance…litteraly a genious. The opportunity to learn from these men is one of the most incredible things you could possibly ask for in this life. The library there doesnt hurt either!
> ...


Rxmpo, thanks for the kind words and yes it is exactly like garbage except…well, better!
As for twitter I would love for you to follow! I had been trying to tweet alot because it's so easy to do constant updates and I like it but noone was really following so I died on it a little bit. If I can catch some support I would love to get into it! Supercoopman is my twitter name.


----------



## ELCfinefurniture (Jan 18, 2012)

*Day one*

Running on no sleep and a heap of adrenaline I boarded the bus that I will be riding for the next 2 years everyday and made the trip to Boston bright and early.
I arrived at NBSS an hour early however I was able to get right in and start filling out yet…MORE paper work. 
Then it all began…Miguel gomez-Ibanez gave a beautiful speech. Describing how this was the happiest day of our lives as it was his when he was in our spot. It was a treat being in his preasence never mind getting ecouragment from him.
We all did introductions and it even brought one of my classmates to tears she is so happy to be there!
The partnership that forms in the classroom and in the building period is astonishing! You are all there for one reason…to do good work. Some more so then others, but the ones with true passion and heavy duty drive thrive off of each other and we can all sense that. After getting the grand tour by Lance and hearing some extremely funny stories from him that I honestly dont think were intended to be funny we were presented with the "incubator". Our bench room for the next life time. Its small and pleasent and Dan Faia warmed us up to it very quickly. With his kind teaching manor he briefed us on drafting and gave us our drafting tool list. At lunch time most of us made the journey downstairs to the store to purchase our drafting tools and then headed back upstairs to work. I got completely lost in drafting. I lost track of time or even the total sense of it. 4 hours of the afternoon felt like 5 minuits. I had no drafting experience whatsoever but Dan and the schools calm and simple teaching methods make you feel like a total champ from the get go. It was refreshing for me being totaly self taught to have someone to ask any question to and get one on one attention. Its actually difficult to get used to the fact that you can get this much personal attention.
I will post photos of my bench and my first drafts…tomorrow I will continue to try and work my way through the packet of joinery to draft. Please post any questions you have and I will try my best to answer all of them!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day one*
> 
> Running on no sleep and a heap of adrenaline I boarded the bus that I will be riding for the next 2 years everyday and made the trip to Boston bright and early.
> I arrived at NBSS an hour early however I was able to get right in and start filling out yet…MORE paper work.
> ...


Thanks for the update it's great to know all the details of what's happening ,I look forward to more information.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day one*
> 
> Running on no sleep and a heap of adrenaline I boarded the bus that I will be riding for the next 2 years everyday and made the trip to Boston bright and early.
> I arrived at NBSS an hour early however I was able to get right in and start filling out yet…MORE paper work.
> ...


Great job narrating your experience. Enjoy and soak it all in.

I look forward to following your journey into joinery, sort of speak!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day one*
> 
> Running on no sleep and a heap of adrenaline I boarded the bus that I will be riding for the next 2 years everyday and made the trip to Boston bright and early.
> I arrived at NBSS an hour early however I was able to get right in and start filling out yet…MORE paper work.
> ...


Thank you very much for taking the time to share this wonderful experience with us. It is great to hear your excitement and enthusiasm through your writing.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day one*
> 
> Running on no sleep and a heap of adrenaline I boarded the bus that I will be riding for the next 2 years everyday and made the trip to Boston bright and early.
> I arrived at NBSS an hour early however I was able to get right in and start filling out yet…MORE paper work.
> ...


First big day of living a dream. Slow down close your eyes and take a deep breath. Now in that moment what do you feel?


----------



## Limerick (Mar 16, 2011)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day one*
> 
> Running on no sleep and a heap of adrenaline I boarded the bus that I will be riding for the next 2 years everyday and made the trip to Boston bright and early.
> I arrived at NBSS an hour early however I was able to get right in and start filling out yet…MORE paper work.
> ...


I must say, I thought the classroom would more "posh", as one of the best woodworking schools in the country. I doesn't matter anyway, its the quality of the instruction that counts. I love your excitement. Enjoy your journey. I'll be following along. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day one*
> 
> Running on no sleep and a heap of adrenaline I boarded the bus that I will be riding for the next 2 years everyday and made the trip to Boston bright and early.
> I arrived at NBSS an hour early however I was able to get right in and start filling out yet…MORE paper work.
> ...


nice info and thanks for the photos. keep it up.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day one*
> 
> Running on no sleep and a heap of adrenaline I boarded the bus that I will be riding for the next 2 years everyday and made the trip to Boston bright and early.
> I arrived at NBSS an hour early however I was able to get right in and start filling out yet…MORE paper work.
> ...


how old is the building your school is in? how many floors are there in the building? do you go out for lunch or brown bag it? i know these questions are wierd.but just trying to get a scope of what your seeing; thats not in your blog. just interested.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day one*
> 
> Running on no sleep and a heap of adrenaline I boarded the bus that I will be riding for the next 2 years everyday and made the trip to Boston bright and early.
> I arrived at NBSS an hour early however I was able to get right in and start filling out yet…MORE paper work.
> ...


I want you to know I really enjoy and appreciate hearing about your experiences at that great school.
I think there are a lot of envious Lumberjocks who would love to be at the bench along side you. I know I would. Keep us posted.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day one*
> 
> Running on no sleep and a heap of adrenaline I boarded the bus that I will be riding for the next 2 years everyday and made the trip to Boston bright and early.
> I arrived at NBSS an hour early however I was able to get right in and start filling out yet…MORE paper work.
> ...


Wonderful blog. I've been to NBSS and it is not fancy… but the equipment is to die for!
Looking forward to your pictures and your thoughts.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day one*
> 
> Running on no sleep and a heap of adrenaline I boarded the bus that I will be riding for the next 2 years everyday and made the trip to Boston bright and early.
> I arrived at NBSS an hour early however I was able to get right in and start filling out yet…MORE paper work.
> ...


what a great opportunity

i look forward to this journey with you

with the enthusiasm in your post
rendered into work
will be a pleasure to watch

and learn from


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day one*
> 
> Running on no sleep and a heap of adrenaline I boarded the bus that I will be riding for the next 2 years everyday and made the trip to Boston bright and early.
> I arrived at NBSS an hour early however I was able to get right in and start filling out yet…MORE paper work.
> ...


Were you required to have any type of experience to get in to the school?


----------



## willmego (Mar 27, 2008)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day one*
> 
> Running on no sleep and a heap of adrenaline I boarded the bus that I will be riding for the next 2 years everyday and made the trip to Boston bright and early.
> I arrived at NBSS an hour early however I was able to get right in and start filling out yet…MORE paper work.
> ...


Thank you for posting, I'll be eagerly following right along with you!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day one*
> 
> Running on no sleep and a heap of adrenaline I boarded the bus that I will be riding for the next 2 years everyday and made the trip to Boston bright and early.
> I arrived at NBSS an hour early however I was able to get right in and start filling out yet…MORE paper work.
> ...


Thanks for posting. You have a wonderful opportunity that many of us would have loved to have had at your age and I know that you will make the most of it. it looks like you have gotten off to a good start and I will be watching for your next update. Get settled in and go for it. God speed.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## ELCfinefurniture (Jan 18, 2012)

*Day two. *

First off thank you for the many responses I recieved last night and throughout the day. I enjoyed reading them and drew alot of encouragment from them. I also thank you for the questions asked! It really shows the interest in this series and I will answer them as best I can first off.
In answer to doordude, those questions are not weird they are normal. We can really do whatever we want for lunch. A few went out today actualy and got subs, as there as many great subshops on the north end. I have been brownbagging and used the microwave we have but I am sure I will go out a number of times. In answer to Julie, NO. The school takes on all types. We have someone in the upper bench room who has been a furniture maker for 20 years and decided to join the school and he got the same fundamental classes as everyone else and went back to start so to speak. We also have some with little or no prior experience and they are welcome and kicking butt. Its about will, work and love really.

As for day two it was a great day. We were all settled in the room and the 11 of us got much closer as a whole today which was nice. We helped each other on occasion with drawings. Went for walks to the upper bench room and looked at the second year students pieces and got inspired, and then just talked endlessly about furniture and woodworking as we worked. Seeing the second year student pieces in construction was truely amazing and left me with a HUGE amount of motivation. I was happily suprised when Lance checked all my drawings in the afternoon and found only one line on one drawing that needed to be erased and thats it! It made me thrilled and helped me press on. I spent alot of time today, more then I wish I had, walking around and talking to other students, listening to lance and dan and taking in knowledge outside of drafting so tomorrow I will hit it hard. I also learned some about machinery today, as we had an issue with the new Powermatic 12" long bed jointer with the plastic handles breaking so Lance and Dan gave us a briefing on "how to not break those handles" and it ended up in Lance giving a basic education of the jointer which included some things I honestly never knew about the fence and alignment.

I plan to hit it hard tomorrow and maybe have a little late of a day because i would like to get through my packet of joinery to draft and move on to drafting furniture. I have a goal of being done my shaker night stand and almost through my tool box by the end of the first simester so I have to kick it up. Over all the school challenges you hard but in a easy and calm way in which you honestly dont realise you are being challenged. 
Me and another student also got into a nice loooong disscussion with Lance about tapered housed sliding dovetails to the point that we got into the period history of the joint and Lance even broke out a modified wooden shoulder plan made to match the angle of the dovetail.

Here are my photos for the day. Questions of course…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day two. *
> 
> First off thank you for the many responses I recieved last night and throughout the day. I enjoyed reading them and drew alot of encouragment from them. I also thank you for the questions asked! It really shows the interest in this series and I will answer them as best I can first off.
> In answer to doordude, those questions are not weird they are normal. We can really do whatever we want for lunch. A few went out today actualy and got subs, as there as many great subshops on the north end. I have been brownbagging and used the microwave we have but I am sure I will go out a number of times. In answer to Julie, NO. The school takes on all types. We have someone in the upper bench room who has been a furniture maker for 20 years and decided to join the school and he got the same fundamental classes as everyone else and went back to start so to speak. We also have some with little or no prior experience and they are welcome and kicking butt. Its about will, work and love really.
> ...


Thanks once again for sharing this opportunity you have. Every little detail is of most interest to me. I'll forward to more updates. Enjoy!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day two. *
> 
> First off thank you for the many responses I recieved last night and throughout the day. I enjoyed reading them and drew alot of encouragment from them. I also thank you for the questions asked! It really shows the interest in this series and I will answer them as best I can first off.
> In answer to doordude, those questions are not weird they are normal. We can really do whatever we want for lunch. A few went out today actualy and got subs, as there as many great subshops on the north end. I have been brownbagging and used the microwave we have but I am sure I will go out a number of times. In answer to Julie, NO. The school takes on all types. We have someone in the upper bench room who has been a furniture maker for 20 years and decided to join the school and he got the same fundamental classes as everyone else and went back to start so to speak. We also have some with little or no prior experience and they are welcome and kicking butt. Its about will, work and love really.
> ...


I'm willing to bet it was not you that broke those plastic handles!!

Nice drawings. Today I had a hell of a time trying to design & draw my "Air Cleaner". It's only a box, how hard is that??? Care to give it a go? Lol.

OK, enough slacking (both you & I), get back to work! We're (read YOU) are suppossed to be hitting it hard!

Keep posting. Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day two. *
> 
> First off thank you for the many responses I recieved last night and throughout the day. I enjoyed reading them and drew alot of encouragment from them. I also thank you for the questions asked! It really shows the interest in this series and I will answer them as best I can first off.
> In answer to doordude, those questions are not weird they are normal. We can really do whatever we want for lunch. A few went out today actualy and got subs, as there as many great subshops on the north end. I have been brownbagging and used the microwave we have but I am sure I will go out a number of times. In answer to Julie, NO. The school takes on all types. We have someone in the upper bench room who has been a furniture maker for 20 years and decided to join the school and he got the same fundamental classes as everyone else and went back to start so to speak. We also have some with little or no prior experience and they are welcome and kicking butt. Its about will, work and love really.
> ...


Thanks for another peak at your day. You seem to be really fired up and on track with your goals. Thank you so much for sharing your experiences.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day two. *
> 
> First off thank you for the many responses I recieved last night and throughout the day. I enjoyed reading them and drew alot of encouragment from them. I also thank you for the questions asked! It really shows the interest in this series and I will answer them as best I can first off.
> In answer to doordude, those questions are not weird they are normal. We can really do whatever we want for lunch. A few went out today actualy and got subs, as there as many great subshops on the north end. I have been brownbagging and used the microwave we have but I am sure I will go out a number of times. In answer to Julie, NO. The school takes on all types. We have someone in the upper bench room who has been a furniture maker for 20 years and decided to join the school and he got the same fundamental classes as everyone else and went back to start so to speak. We also have some with little or no prior experience and they are welcome and kicking butt. Its about will, work and love really.
> ...


I think that its just awesome to live vicariously through you on this trip your taking. It sounds like you're well on your way .. keep kickin ass.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day two. *
> 
> First off thank you for the many responses I recieved last night and throughout the day. I enjoyed reading them and drew alot of encouragment from them. I also thank you for the questions asked! It really shows the interest in this series and I will answer them as best I can first off.
> In answer to doordude, those questions are not weird they are normal. We can really do whatever we want for lunch. A few went out today actualy and got subs, as there as many great subshops on the north end. I have been brownbagging and used the microwave we have but I am sure I will go out a number of times. In answer to Julie, NO. The school takes on all types. We have someone in the upper bench room who has been a furniture maker for 20 years and decided to join the school and he got the same fundamental classes as everyone else and went back to start so to speak. We also have some with little or no prior experience and they are welcome and kicking butt. Its about will, work and love really.
> ...


Thanks again. The graduates that I have talked with all say that you can get as much out of the program as you desire. And it sounds like you have set your sights high - good for you.

Have you checked out Mike's Pastry over on Hanover St? It's just a short walk - but could lead to a serious cannoli addiction.


----------



## ELCfinefurniture (Jan 18, 2012)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day two. *
> 
> First off thank you for the many responses I recieved last night and throughout the day. I enjoyed reading them and drew alot of encouragment from them. I also thank you for the questions asked! It really shows the interest in this series and I will answer them as best I can first off.
> In answer to doordude, those questions are not weird they are normal. We can really do whatever we want for lunch. A few went out today actualy and got subs, as there as many great subshops on the north end. I have been brownbagging and used the microwave we have but I am sure I will go out a number of times. In answer to Julie, NO. The school takes on all types. We have someone in the upper bench room who has been a furniture maker for 20 years and decided to join the school and he got the same fundamental classes as everyone else and went back to start so to speak. We also have some with little or no prior experience and they are welcome and kicking butt. Its about will, work and love really.
> ...


I walk by mikes pastry because I get off at the haymarket station and walk down hanover to the school but I honestly havent eaten or snack anywhere on the north end yet. I feel sort of ashamed by this judging by how good all the little places look.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day two. *
> 
> First off thank you for the many responses I recieved last night and throughout the day. I enjoyed reading them and drew alot of encouragment from them. I also thank you for the questions asked! It really shows the interest in this series and I will answer them as best I can first off.
> In answer to doordude, those questions are not weird they are normal. We can really do whatever we want for lunch. A few went out today actualy and got subs, as there as many great subshops on the north end. I have been brownbagging and used the microwave we have but I am sure I will go out a number of times. In answer to Julie, NO. The school takes on all types. We have someone in the upper bench room who has been a furniture maker for 20 years and decided to join the school and he got the same fundamental classes as everyone else and went back to start so to speak. We also have some with little or no prior experience and they are welcome and kicking butt. Its about will, work and love really.
> ...


Its good to hear you are getting to know your fellow classmates. 
I must advise you to make as many contacts and network with people who may help you in the future. 
For the past year and a half, I have been working for a coworker that I worked with about 9 years ago. 
When you get to actualy working with wood, where will you get your wood?
Do you study from a text book? If so what is it called? 
Thanks again for all the interesting information about your new class.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day two. *
> 
> First off thank you for the many responses I recieved last night and throughout the day. I enjoyed reading them and drew alot of encouragment from them. I also thank you for the questions asked! It really shows the interest in this series and I will answer them as best I can first off.
> In answer to doordude, those questions are not weird they are normal. We can really do whatever we want for lunch. A few went out today actualy and got subs, as there as many great subshops on the north end. I have been brownbagging and used the microwave we have but I am sure I will go out a number of times. In answer to Julie, NO. The school takes on all types. We have someone in the upper bench room who has been a furniture maker for 20 years and decided to join the school and he got the same fundamental classes as everyone else and went back to start so to speak. We also have some with little or no prior experience and they are welcome and kicking butt. Its about will, work and love really.
> ...


Great read… keep it coming!
I agree with ChuckV about Mikes. You can also get great pastries at the Cafe Paradiso. Most of the places in the North End have been around for a gazillion years. Check out the pizza place just down the street from NBSS… 1/4 of a pizza for very cheap $$.
Of course, $$ are usually short but don't miss out on the North End ambiance too!


----------



## willmego (Mar 27, 2008)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day two. *
> 
> First off thank you for the many responses I recieved last night and throughout the day. I enjoyed reading them and drew alot of encouragment from them. I also thank you for the questions asked! It really shows the interest in this series and I will answer them as best I can first off.
> In answer to doordude, those questions are not weird they are normal. We can really do whatever we want for lunch. A few went out today actualy and got subs, as there as many great subshops on the north end. I have been brownbagging and used the microwave we have but I am sure I will go out a number of times. In answer to Julie, NO. The school takes on all types. We have someone in the upper bench room who has been a furniture maker for 20 years and decided to join the school and he got the same fundamental classes as everyone else and went back to start so to speak. We also have some with little or no prior experience and they are welcome and kicking butt. Its about will, work and love really.
> ...


Keep it up! Really interesting to see your drafting, as I'd read about the school beginning with that, but seeing exactly whats being drawn is fascinating.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day two. *
> 
> First off thank you for the many responses I recieved last night and throughout the day. I enjoyed reading them and drew alot of encouragment from them. I also thank you for the questions asked! It really shows the interest in this series and I will answer them as best I can first off.
> In answer to doordude, those questions are not weird they are normal. We can really do whatever we want for lunch. A few went out today actualy and got subs, as there as many great subshops on the north end. I have been brownbagging and used the microwave we have but I am sure I will go out a number of times. In answer to Julie, NO. The school takes on all types. We have someone in the upper bench room who has been a furniture maker for 20 years and decided to join the school and he got the same fundamental classes as everyone else and went back to start so to speak. We also have some with little or no prior experience and they are welcome and kicking butt. Its about will, work and love really.
> ...


Keep it rolling - I'm enjoying it. It sort of makes me feel young in a strange way - sort of like I'm there with you.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day two. *
> 
> First off thank you for the many responses I recieved last night and throughout the day. I enjoyed reading them and drew alot of encouragment from them. I also thank you for the questions asked! It really shows the interest in this series and I will answer them as best I can first off.
> In answer to doordude, those questions are not weird they are normal. We can really do whatever we want for lunch. A few went out today actualy and got subs, as there as many great subshops on the north end. I have been brownbagging and used the microwave we have but I am sure I will go out a number of times. In answer to Julie, NO. The school takes on all types. We have someone in the upper bench room who has been a furniture maker for 20 years and decided to join the school and he got the same fundamental classes as everyone else and went back to start so to speak. We also have some with little or no prior experience and they are welcome and kicking butt. Its about will, work and love really.
> ...


This is a wonderful blog. Most of us probably envy you a bit, I sure do knowing the schools good reputation and having learned a few things from FWW articles by some of the staff there.

It will be interesting to know how they lay out the curriculum there and get your take on it. Thanks for brings us along.


----------



## ELCfinefurniture (Jan 18, 2012)

*Day 3....already!?*

I honestly cannot believe that 3 whole days have gone by. It feels like the blink of an eye and its unbelievable! Today was a wild day. I did indeed bust my tail like I said I was going to. I pushed myself to the limit with drafting. I made quite a few mistakes. Only a couple were large but many were mistakes that Lance picked out and I feel that only Lance could pick out which shows how much he has truely mastered every aspect of his craft. I got my butt handed to me by him on one of the drawings but to be honest I loved it. It made me feel my work was truely appreciated because he took the time to examine it and show me every single thing wrong with it and showed me the path to improve it. He also complimented many of drawings which puts you on a major high.
In the late morning we had a meet and greet with the other bench rooms. We all hung out for an hour and ate donuts and talked about furniture. I stayed with juan-pablo blanco and analyzed the tall case clock he is making down to the last detail. He is great to get nerdy about period furniture with. 
After that we had a lecture and demonstration from Dan Faia about bench grinder safety and proper use. He gave us the low down on cleaning them, checking the wheels for cracks and how to use the special tools to expose a fresh edge and keep them true. This is a segway into tomorrow when we start grinding ALL our tools for fresh edges and then honing them to perfection. After that we start work on our marking guage. All while still….drafting of course.
I didnt take any photos today because I left in an incredible rush after staying late and almost missing the bus completely but I will catch up tomorrow night with many pics.
I have moved on to curves and edge profiles in my drawings and as of tomorrow I am starting the scale drawings for all the joints in the shaker night stand we build. All in all, a long tiring day but I learned so much that it was beyond worth it!
I also got some new tools. 2 Starret squares, a new stone, scrapers, french curves and a round burnisher with no handle. I am going to lay out and turn a handle on my own and apply it to the burnisher. Tomorrow night There is a workshop going on so we can stay till after 9 o clock which I plan to. Gotta take advantage as the time is already flying by!
Questions as always are welcome!


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day 3....already!?*
> 
> I honestly cannot believe that 3 whole days have gone by. It feels like the blink of an eye and its unbelievable! Today was a wild day. I did indeed bust my tail like I said I was going to. I pushed myself to the limit with drafting. I made quite a few mistakes. Only a couple were large but many were mistakes that Lance picked out and I feel that only Lance could pick out which shows how much he has truely mastered every aspect of his craft. I got my butt handed to me by him on one of the drawings but to be honest I loved it. It made me feel my work was truely appreciated because he took the time to examine it and show me every single thing wrong with it and showed me the path to improve it. He also complimented many of drawings which puts you on a major high.
> In the late morning we had a meet and greet with the other bench rooms. We all hung out for an hour and ate donuts and talked about furniture. I stayed with juan-pablo blanco and analyzed the tall case clock he is making down to the last detail. He is great to get nerdy about period furniture with.
> ...


Happy to see you maintain that enthusiasum. Grab all the gusto you can while your there !


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day 3....already!?*
> 
> I honestly cannot believe that 3 whole days have gone by. It feels like the blink of an eye and its unbelievable! Today was a wild day. I did indeed bust my tail like I said I was going to. I pushed myself to the limit with drafting. I made quite a few mistakes. Only a couple were large but many were mistakes that Lance picked out and I feel that only Lance could pick out which shows how much he has truely mastered every aspect of his craft. I got my butt handed to me by him on one of the drawings but to be honest I loved it. It made me feel my work was truely appreciated because he took the time to examine it and show me every single thing wrong with it and showed me the path to improve it. He also complimented many of drawings which puts you on a major high.
> In the late morning we had a meet and greet with the other bench rooms. We all hung out for an hour and ate donuts and talked about furniture. I stayed with juan-pablo blanco and analyzed the tall case clock he is making down to the last detail. He is great to get nerdy about period furniture with.
> ...


Thanks once again for your update ,I'm glad your getting so much out of this experience.


----------



## willmego (Mar 27, 2008)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day 3....already!?*
> 
> I honestly cannot believe that 3 whole days have gone by. It feels like the blink of an eye and its unbelievable! Today was a wild day. I did indeed bust my tail like I said I was going to. I pushed myself to the limit with drafting. I made quite a few mistakes. Only a couple were large but many were mistakes that Lance picked out and I feel that only Lance could pick out which shows how much he has truely mastered every aspect of his craft. I got my butt handed to me by him on one of the drawings but to be honest I loved it. It made me feel my work was truely appreciated because he took the time to examine it and show me every single thing wrong with it and showed me the path to improve it. He also complimented many of drawings which puts you on a major high.
> In the late morning we had a meet and greet with the other bench rooms. We all hung out for an hour and ate donuts and talked about furniture. I stayed with juan-pablo blanco and analyzed the tall case clock he is making down to the last detail. He is great to get nerdy about period furniture with.
> ...


The info on grinding wheels sounds interesting, I'll have to look up those tools that let you expose a fresh edge. I wouldn't know what to do without my starret squares, too. Greatly enjoying your posts!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day 3....already!?*
> 
> I honestly cannot believe that 3 whole days have gone by. It feels like the blink of an eye and its unbelievable! Today was a wild day. I did indeed bust my tail like I said I was going to. I pushed myself to the limit with drafting. I made quite a few mistakes. Only a couple were large but many were mistakes that Lance picked out and I feel that only Lance could pick out which shows how much he has truely mastered every aspect of his craft. I got my butt handed to me by him on one of the drawings but to be honest I loved it. It made me feel my work was truely appreciated because he took the time to examine it and show me every single thing wrong with it and showed me the path to improve it. He also complimented many of drawings which puts you on a major high.
> In the late morning we had a meet and greet with the other bench rooms. We all hung out for an hour and ate donuts and talked about furniture. I stayed with juan-pablo blanco and analyzed the tall case clock he is making down to the last detail. He is great to get nerdy about period furniture with.
> ...


coopman,

As I am noob to woodworking, I know nothing of, except the name, The North Bennet Street School. Would you be able to tell me how "Old" it is and how long your incredible journey through it's doors, hallways & classrooms will be?

You seem totally enthralled with this opportunty to learn and expand your knowledge and skills, or should I say craftmanship. It is a pleasure to follow your progress and hear about your experiences.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day 3....already!?*
> 
> I honestly cannot believe that 3 whole days have gone by. It feels like the blink of an eye and its unbelievable! Today was a wild day. I did indeed bust my tail like I said I was going to. I pushed myself to the limit with drafting. I made quite a few mistakes. Only a couple were large but many were mistakes that Lance picked out and I feel that only Lance could pick out which shows how much he has truely mastered every aspect of his craft. I got my butt handed to me by him on one of the drawings but to be honest I loved it. It made me feel my work was truely appreciated because he took the time to examine it and show me every single thing wrong with it and showed me the path to improve it. He also complimented many of drawings which puts you on a major high.
> In the late morning we had a meet and greet with the other bench rooms. We all hung out for an hour and ate donuts and talked about furniture. I stayed with juan-pablo blanco and analyzed the tall case clock he is making down to the last detail. He is great to get nerdy about period furniture with.
> ...


I can feel the excitement in you writings. Keep the fire burning. Keep us posted.


----------



## ELCfinefurniture (Jan 18, 2012)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day 3....already!?*
> 
> I honestly cannot believe that 3 whole days have gone by. It feels like the blink of an eye and its unbelievable! Today was a wild day. I did indeed bust my tail like I said I was going to. I pushed myself to the limit with drafting. I made quite a few mistakes. Only a couple were large but many were mistakes that Lance picked out and I feel that only Lance could pick out which shows how much he has truely mastered every aspect of his craft. I got my butt handed to me by him on one of the drawings but to be honest I loved it. It made me feel my work was truely appreciated because he took the time to examine it and show me every single thing wrong with it and showed me the path to improve it. He also complimented many of drawings which puts you on a major high.
> In the late morning we had a meet and greet with the other bench rooms. We all hung out for an hour and ate donuts and talked about furniture. I stayed with juan-pablo blanco and analyzed the tall case clock he is making down to the last detail. He is great to get nerdy about period furniture with.
> ...


DIY- the school has been established in its location since 1850! I am there for the full 2 year program which is a total of 4 semesters.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day 3....already!?*
> 
> I honestly cannot believe that 3 whole days have gone by. It feels like the blink of an eye and its unbelievable! Today was a wild day. I did indeed bust my tail like I said I was going to. I pushed myself to the limit with drafting. I made quite a few mistakes. Only a couple were large but many were mistakes that Lance picked out and I feel that only Lance could pick out which shows how much he has truely mastered every aspect of his craft. I got my butt handed to me by him on one of the drawings but to be honest I loved it. It made me feel my work was truely appreciated because he took the time to examine it and show me every single thing wrong with it and showed me the path to improve it. He also complimented many of drawings which puts you on a major high.
> In the late morning we had a meet and greet with the other bench rooms. We all hung out for an hour and ate donuts and talked about furniture. I stayed with juan-pablo blanco and analyzed the tall case clock he is making down to the last detail. He is great to get nerdy about period furniture with.
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to post - especially given how busy you are!


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day 3....already!?*
> 
> I honestly cannot believe that 3 whole days have gone by. It feels like the blink of an eye and its unbelievable! Today was a wild day. I did indeed bust my tail like I said I was going to. I pushed myself to the limit with drafting. I made quite a few mistakes. Only a couple were large but many were mistakes that Lance picked out and I feel that only Lance could pick out which shows how much he has truely mastered every aspect of his craft. I got my butt handed to me by him on one of the drawings but to be honest I loved it. It made me feel my work was truely appreciated because he took the time to examine it and show me every single thing wrong with it and showed me the path to improve it. He also complimented many of drawings which puts you on a major high.
> In the late morning we had a meet and greet with the other bench rooms. We all hung out for an hour and ate donuts and talked about furniture. I stayed with juan-pablo blanco and analyzed the tall case clock he is making down to the last detail. He is great to get nerdy about period furniture with.
> ...


Thanks again, good luck with the challenges of day 4.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day 3....already!?*
> 
> I honestly cannot believe that 3 whole days have gone by. It feels like the blink of an eye and its unbelievable! Today was a wild day. I did indeed bust my tail like I said I was going to. I pushed myself to the limit with drafting. I made quite a few mistakes. Only a couple were large but many were mistakes that Lance picked out and I feel that only Lance could pick out which shows how much he has truely mastered every aspect of his craft. I got my butt handed to me by him on one of the drawings but to be honest I loved it. It made me feel my work was truely appreciated because he took the time to examine it and show me every single thing wrong with it and showed me the path to improve it. He also complimented many of drawings which puts you on a major high.
> In the late morning we had a meet and greet with the other bench rooms. We all hung out for an hour and ate donuts and talked about furniture. I stayed with juan-pablo blanco and analyzed the tall case clock he is making down to the last detail. He is great to get nerdy about period furniture with.
> ...


I think it is smart to stress the drafting as an important part of woodworking as professionals need planning aids and must be able to design and read plans.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day 3....already!?*
> 
> I honestly cannot believe that 3 whole days have gone by. It feels like the blink of an eye and its unbelievable! Today was a wild day. I did indeed bust my tail like I said I was going to. I pushed myself to the limit with drafting. I made quite a few mistakes. Only a couple were large but many were mistakes that Lance picked out and I feel that only Lance could pick out which shows how much he has truely mastered every aspect of his craft. I got my butt handed to me by him on one of the drawings but to be honest I loved it. It made me feel my work was truely appreciated because he took the time to examine it and show me every single thing wrong with it and showed me the path to improve it. He also complimented many of drawings which puts you on a major high.
> In the late morning we had a meet and greet with the other bench rooms. We all hung out for an hour and ate donuts and talked about furniture. I stayed with juan-pablo blanco and analyzed the tall case clock he is making down to the last detail. He is great to get nerdy about period furniture with.
> ...


For those who are unaware, NBSS is the Alma Mater of Tommy MacDonald, the host of the "Rough Cuts" wood working show on PBS.

As for grinders, the most important safety measure when using one is to stand to the side when starting one up. If it is going to come to pieces, the most likely time to do so is at start up and if you are standing in front of it, well, just think of the words "hand grenade". We had one go in our high school shop once. Seems the janitor had bumped into it with the metal handle of one of his cleaning tools (power washer I think) and chipped the stone. He didn't notice the damage and went on with his work, but the stone was cracked, and when the teacher fired it up, it exploded all over the far end of the shop. A couple of pieces had enough energy to cause noticeable "bullet holes" in the concrete wall ten feet away! Thank God the shop teacher followed his own safety rules! He was unhurt. (other than his poor nerves that is)

Paul


----------



## willmego (Mar 27, 2008)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Day 3....already!?*
> 
> I honestly cannot believe that 3 whole days have gone by. It feels like the blink of an eye and its unbelievable! Today was a wild day. I did indeed bust my tail like I said I was going to. I pushed myself to the limit with drafting. I made quite a few mistakes. Only a couple were large but many were mistakes that Lance picked out and I feel that only Lance could pick out which shows how much he has truely mastered every aspect of his craft. I got my butt handed to me by him on one of the drawings but to be honest I loved it. It made me feel my work was truely appreciated because he took the time to examine it and show me every single thing wrong with it and showed me the path to improve it. He also complimented many of drawings which puts you on a major high.
> In the late morning we had a meet and greet with the other bench rooms. We all hung out for an hour and ate donuts and talked about furniture. I stayed with juan-pablo blanco and analyzed the tall case clock he is making down to the last detail. He is great to get nerdy about period furniture with.
> ...


good advice!!!


----------



## ELCfinefurniture (Jan 18, 2012)

*One week down*

Sorry LJ's I got a little behind in my posting. Thursday night I started coming down with an aweful flu and fought it through the day Friday at school and all weekend. I am starting to feel better and wanted to update my blog for you all! 
Of course Thursday and Friday consisted of yet more drawing and as of the end of the day Friday I only have 4 drawings left in the first packet and I am already halfway through one of them. We started sharpening our chisels and I was able to sharpen my whole set on friday morning. 
Steve brown wasnt in on Friday so we had the treat of having Eli Cleavland in as a substitute. He's great to be around and very helpful and positive when needed! 
Dan Faia also brought in a bunch of his antique hand planes and showed some interesting ones, such as a Sargent smoothing plane, an original Bailey and even a wooden coffin body plane from the 1700's
Tomorrow I should be able to finish up my drawings in the first packet hopefully and then move on to the next.
I dont have to much to update as like I have mentioned we have been straight out drawing. This week should be interesting as we will starting working some wood it sounds like! Ill also be getting some new tools! Some new hand planes and maybe a router plane.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *One week down*
> 
> Sorry LJ's I got a little behind in my posting. Thursday night I started coming down with an aweful flu and fought it through the day Friday at school and all weekend. I am starting to feel better and wanted to update my blog for you all!
> Of course Thursday and Friday consisted of yet more drawing and as of the end of the day Friday I only have 4 drawings left in the first packet and I am already halfway through one of them. We started sharpening our chisels and I was able to sharpen my whole set on friday morning.
> ...


Thanks for the update ,hope you feel better.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *One week down*
> 
> Sorry LJ's I got a little behind in my posting. Thursday night I started coming down with an aweful flu and fought it through the day Friday at school and all weekend. I am starting to feel better and wanted to update my blog for you all!
> Of course Thursday and Friday consisted of yet more drawing and as of the end of the day Friday I only have 4 drawings left in the first packet and I am already halfway through one of them. We started sharpening our chisels and I was able to sharpen my whole set on friday morning.
> ...


As Jim said, hope you feel better.
I must say, I missed your blog!
Ellen


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *One week down*
> 
> Sorry LJ's I got a little behind in my posting. Thursday night I started coming down with an aweful flu and fought it through the day Friday at school and all weekend. I am starting to feel better and wanted to update my blog for you all!
> Of course Thursday and Friday consisted of yet more drawing and as of the end of the day Friday I only have 4 drawings left in the first packet and I am already halfway through one of them. We started sharpening our chisels and I was able to sharpen my whole set on friday morning.
> ...


Glad you are feeling a little better.

Don't apologize for not posting. In the big scheme of things, it is not critical. You are at school to learn & hone your skills. That IS priority #1! I can't speak for the others, but I can wait for you to post. You need to concentrate on your work. As interesting and enthralling as your updates are, anticipating and waiting for the next one is not a problem.

Get well, stay well and keep up your enthusiasm & good work.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *One week down*
> 
> Sorry LJ's I got a little behind in my posting. Thursday night I started coming down with an aweful flu and fought it through the day Friday at school and all weekend. I am starting to feel better and wanted to update my blog for you all!
> Of course Thursday and Friday consisted of yet more drawing and as of the end of the day Friday I only have 4 drawings left in the first packet and I am already halfway through one of them. We started sharpening our chisels and I was able to sharpen my whole set on friday morning.
> ...


Good that you are better, Just post when you can and when you are inspired to do it. We will enjoy it.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *One week down*
> 
> Sorry LJ's I got a little behind in my posting. Thursday night I started coming down with an aweful flu and fought it through the day Friday at school and all weekend. I am starting to feel better and wanted to update my blog for you all!
> Of course Thursday and Friday consisted of yet more drawing and as of the end of the day Friday I only have 4 drawings left in the first packet and I am already halfway through one of them. We started sharpening our chisels and I was able to sharpen my whole set on friday morning.
> ...


Get well Monday is near!


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *One week down*
> 
> Sorry LJ's I got a little behind in my posting. Thursday night I started coming down with an aweful flu and fought it through the day Friday at school and all weekend. I am starting to feel better and wanted to update my blog for you all!
> Of course Thursday and Friday consisted of yet more drawing and as of the end of the day Friday I only have 4 drawings left in the first packet and I am already halfway through one of them. We started sharpening our chisels and I was able to sharpen my whole set on friday morning.
> ...


Enjoy your class, hope you are over your flu bug.


----------



## willmego (Mar 27, 2008)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *One week down*
> 
> Sorry LJ's I got a little behind in my posting. Thursday night I started coming down with an aweful flu and fought it through the day Friday at school and all weekend. I am starting to feel better and wanted to update my blog for you all!
> Of course Thursday and Friday consisted of yet more drawing and as of the end of the day Friday I only have 4 drawings left in the first packet and I am already halfway through one of them. We started sharpening our chisels and I was able to sharpen my whole set on friday morning.
> ...


Glad you're feeling better! Yes, of course we're not as important as what you're doing, but many of us are still hanging on your words eagerly.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *One week down*
> 
> Sorry LJ's I got a little behind in my posting. Thursday night I started coming down with an aweful flu and fought it through the day Friday at school and all weekend. I am starting to feel better and wanted to update my blog for you all!
> Of course Thursday and Friday consisted of yet more drawing and as of the end of the day Friday I only have 4 drawings left in the first packet and I am already halfway through one of them. We started sharpening our chisels and I was able to sharpen my whole set on friday morning.
> ...


Keep up the good work and I hope you get over the flu.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## ELCfinefurniture (Jan 18, 2012)

*New blog location*

Hello lumber jocks! I am sitting on the bus right now riding to Boston but I just wanted to let you all know that I have moved my blog to word press! I want to try and draw in all kinds if readers and with the iPhone app posting is 1,000 times easier. I am still going to post a link to the blog here on lj every time I make an entry, although it is easier to just follow me on word press, and please feel free to continue asking more questions here and in the new location. On a side night I finished my first packet of drawings yesterday and last night got a new woodriver #4! I'll update lots more tonight eatnbss.wordpress.com


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *New blog location*
> 
> Hello lumber jocks! I am sitting on the bus right now riding to Boston but I just wanted to let you all know that I have moved my blog to word press! I want to try and draw in all kinds if readers and with the iPhone app posting is 1,000 times easier. I am still going to post a link to the blog here on lj every time I make an entry, although it is easier to just follow me on word press, and please feel free to continue asking more questions here and in the new location. On a side night I finished my first packet of drawings yesterday and last night got a new woodriver #4! I'll update lots more tonight eatnbss.wordpress.com


Found your nre blog site! Usually, I get lost going to the kitchen!

Can't wait for the next installment!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *New blog location*
> 
> Hello lumber jocks! I am sitting on the bus right now riding to Boston but I just wanted to let you all know that I have moved my blog to word press! I want to try and draw in all kinds if readers and with the iPhone app posting is 1,000 times easier. I am still going to post a link to the blog here on lj every time I make an entry, although it is easier to just follow me on word press, and please feel free to continue asking more questions here and in the new location. On a side night I finished my first packet of drawings yesterday and last night got a new woodriver #4! I'll update lots more tonight eatnbss.wordpress.com


Keep em coming and we will keep reading!


----------



## ELCfinefurniture (Jan 18, 2012)

*What a wednesday*

Just added a new post! Eatnbss.wordpress.com
Also doing a review of the woodriver number 4 tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *What a wednesday*
> 
> Just added a new post! Eatnbss.wordpress.com
> Also doing a review of the woodriver number 4 tonight.


I'm finding difficult to post on your wordpress blog! But I am following.


----------



## ELCfinefurniture (Jan 18, 2012)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *What a wednesday*
> 
> Just added a new post! Eatnbss.wordpress.com
> Also doing a review of the woodriver number 4 tonight.


What Seams to be the problem? I hope it's nothing major!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *What a wednesday*
> 
> Just added a new post! Eatnbss.wordpress.com
> Also doing a review of the woodriver number 4 tonight.


When I click on the "Text Entry Box", from within the comment area; I don't get a cursor "I" from which to enter text. It could be on my end, I don't know. If I get a chance to use another computer I will see if the same thing happens.

I just wanted you to know I AM following your journey. Your posts are overflowing with enthusiasm! It is a pleasure to read and follow as your journey unfolds.

Keep up the good work & good luck!

Edit: I was able to post reply with my Windows 7 phone. Problem could be my laptop.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *What a wednesday*
> 
> Just added a new post! Eatnbss.wordpress.com
> Also doing a review of the woodriver number 4 tonight.


I miss seeing your posts here.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *What a wednesday*
> 
> Just added a new post! Eatnbss.wordpress.com
> Also doing a review of the woodriver number 4 tonight.


Like Ellen, I miss having your posts here. I hope that this continues to work for you. I know that when some other LJs decided to move their blogs and include the link here, not everyone continued to follow. Perhaps you will make up for the difference with traffic directly to your blog.

I suggest that you make the link to your blog clickable like this. Use the "link" button just to the right of the Italics button.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *What a wednesday*
> 
> Just added a new post! Eatnbss.wordpress.com
> Also doing a review of the woodriver number 4 tonight.


Enjoy reading your updates. I had some difficulty finding your blog on WordPress. Only found it because of the link provided by "ChuckV". Might be helpful if you provide a brief description how to find your blog on Wordpress.
You might be the first person that has ever attended NBSS and provided daily updates. This is great. Thanks.


----------



## ELCfinefurniture (Jan 18, 2012)

*On the bus...*

Another new enthralling entry with photos! If any doesn't know what a swing saw is…look them up!
Eatnbss.wordpress.com


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *On the bus...*
> 
> Another new enthralling entry with photos! If any doesn't know what a swing saw is…look them up!
> Eatnbss.wordpress.com


no photos neither does the link work ~

Dennis


----------



## ELCfinefurniture (Jan 18, 2012)

*10 days down*

Just added a new post! Make sure to follow on twitter and ask any questions you have!
In support of my amazing lumber jocks encouragement I am going to start a series on drafting here explaining how we do it the north bennet way. A tutorial of sorts!
Eatnbss.wordpress.com
Twitter supercoopman


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *10 days down*
> 
> Just added a new post! Make sure to follow on twitter and ask any questions you have!
> In support of my amazing lumber jocks encouragement I am going to start a series on drafting here explaining how we do it the north bennet way. A tutorial of sorts!
> ...


Commented at Wordpress.


----------



## SwedishIron (Jun 6, 2008)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *10 days down*
> 
> Just added a new post! Make sure to follow on twitter and ask any questions you have!
> In support of my amazing lumber jocks encouragement I am going to start a series on drafting here explaining how we do it the north bennet way. A tutorial of sorts!
> ...


Coopman,
Looking forward to your series on drafting, that is a huge hole in my design process skill set. Sketchup just doesn't cut it sometimes. Great chatting on twitter this afternoon, hopefully you'll be able to make it out to the WoodExpo next weekend.


----------



## ELCfinefurniture (Jan 18, 2012)

*Crazy hand planing*

Eatnbss.wordpress.com
Great day today! Phil Lowe is coming tomorrow!


----------



## ELCfinefurniture (Jan 18, 2012)

*To watch a master..full blog!*

Today was not a typical day at nbss. Phil Lowe came and gave a 2 hour PowerPoint demo of the history of his work with over 200 hundred personal photos of his work and processes over the years. The scary part is that was the the latter of the 2 most exciting things today. Phil brought along a French master upholsterer with 50 years under his belt and he upholstered a Sheraton style aide chair made by a student. We watched him work for over 4 hours. Hi skill, speed and calm were incredible. He used 100% traditional methods with things such as pure horse hair for stuffing and a layer of pure Cotten. He was incredibly past, using his magnetic tipped brass tack hammers to pull tacks that he stores in his mouth from his lips. A one handed hammering operation allowing him to work the fabric with his other hand. On top of his mastery and ease to watch he was the sweetest and kindest man you could ever meet. 
Phils presentation was wonderful as well, showing all his different projects and the type of different work that e does. He showed us some masterfull carvings he has done and they wowed me. He as well is a very kind and humorous man who love to give you encouragment and inspire you. He said to me and another class mate the most true words you could say "just keep on building". 
I did well today also, flattened a second board and got it at 7/8s. Needless to say I am happy with that result. Time will tell overnight if it stays flat! Please….there has to be a mountain of questions so please. Fire away! Get in contact with me on twitter to! Supercoopman also please go to the word press blog and look at all the photos! Eatnbss.wordpress.com


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *To watch a master..full blog!*
> 
> Today was not a typical day at nbss. Phil Lowe came and gave a 2 hour PowerPoint demo of the history of his work with over 200 hundred personal photos of his work and processes over the years. The scary part is that was the the latter of the 2 most exciting things today. Phil brought along a French master upholsterer with 50 years under his belt and he upholstered a Sheraton style aide chair made by a student. We watched him work for over 4 hours. Hi skill, speed and calm were incredible. He used 100% traditional methods with things such as pure horse hair for stuffing and a layer of pure Cotten. He was incredibly past, using his magnetic tipped brass tack hammers to pull tacks that he stores in his mouth from his lips. A one handed hammering operation allowing him to work the fabric with his other hand. On top of his mastery and ease to watch he was the sweetest and kindest man you could ever meet.
> Phils presentation was wonderful as well, showing all his different projects and the type of different work that e does. He showed us some masterfull carvings he has done and they wowed me. He as well is a very kind and humorous man who love to give you encouragment and inspire you. He said to me and another class mate the most true words you could say "just keep on building".
> I did well today also, flattened a second board and got it at 7/8s. Needless to say I am happy with that result. Time will tell overnight if it stays flat! Please….there has to be a mountain of questions so please. Fire away! Get in contact with me on twitter to! Supercoopman also please go to the word press blog and look at all the photos! Eatnbss.wordpress.com


Wow that sounds fantastic. A few years ago I read an article in FWW that asked a whole lot of famous woodworkers who they thought was the best woodworker and Phil Lowe was selected by 100% of the very talented woodworkers that voted. That to me speaks volumes as to how talented he is.
Enjoy the class it has to be great.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *To watch a master..full blog!*
> 
> Today was not a typical day at nbss. Phil Lowe came and gave a 2 hour PowerPoint demo of the history of his work with over 200 hundred personal photos of his work and processes over the years. The scary part is that was the the latter of the 2 most exciting things today. Phil brought along a French master upholsterer with 50 years under his belt and he upholstered a Sheraton style aide chair made by a student. We watched him work for over 4 hours. Hi skill, speed and calm were incredible. He used 100% traditional methods with things such as pure horse hair for stuffing and a layer of pure Cotten. He was incredibly past, using his magnetic tipped brass tack hammers to pull tacks that he stores in his mouth from his lips. A one handed hammering operation allowing him to work the fabric with his other hand. On top of his mastery and ease to watch he was the sweetest and kindest man you could ever meet.
> Phils presentation was wonderful as well, showing all his different projects and the type of different work that e does. He showed us some masterfull carvings he has done and they wowed me. He as well is a very kind and humorous man who love to give you encouragment and inspire you. He said to me and another class mate the most true words you could say "just keep on building".
> I did well today also, flattened a second board and got it at 7/8s. Needless to say I am happy with that result. Time will tell overnight if it stays flat! Please….there has to be a mountain of questions so please. Fire away! Get in contact with me on twitter to! Supercoopman also please go to the word press blog and look at all the photos! Eatnbss.wordpress.com


I do check out your wordpress blog, but I still can not comment from my laptop. Trying to comment on my phone ia PITA! Just know that I am following!

It must have been amazing to watch a mater at work! That is a great opportunity, to pick up little tricks and skills, that you would have never been exposed to. Lucky you!

I flattened a board today…..I was trying to cut a curve!!

Keep posting & I'll keep reading!!!!


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *To watch a master..full blog!*
> 
> Today was not a typical day at nbss. Phil Lowe came and gave a 2 hour PowerPoint demo of the history of his work with over 200 hundred personal photos of his work and processes over the years. The scary part is that was the the latter of the 2 most exciting things today. Phil brought along a French master upholsterer with 50 years under his belt and he upholstered a Sheraton style aide chair made by a student. We watched him work for over 4 hours. Hi skill, speed and calm were incredible. He used 100% traditional methods with things such as pure horse hair for stuffing and a layer of pure Cotten. He was incredibly past, using his magnetic tipped brass tack hammers to pull tacks that he stores in his mouth from his lips. A one handed hammering operation allowing him to work the fabric with his other hand. On top of his mastery and ease to watch he was the sweetest and kindest man you could ever meet.
> Phils presentation was wonderful as well, showing all his different projects and the type of different work that e does. He showed us some masterfull carvings he has done and they wowed me. He as well is a very kind and humorous man who love to give you encouragment and inspire you. He said to me and another class mate the most true words you could say "just keep on building".
> I did well today also, flattened a second board and got it at 7/8s. Needless to say I am happy with that result. Time will tell overnight if it stays flat! Please….there has to be a mountain of questions so please. Fire away! Get in contact with me on twitter to! Supercoopman also please go to the word press blog and look at all the photos! Eatnbss.wordpress.com


Thanks for sharing your day in class with us. 
Sounds like you are learning alot of great woodworking techniques. 
What a privilege to learn from those guest masters, I bet it was an impressive presentation.


----------



## ELCfinefurniture (Jan 18, 2012)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *To watch a master..full blog!*
> 
> Today was not a typical day at nbss. Phil Lowe came and gave a 2 hour PowerPoint demo of the history of his work with over 200 hundred personal photos of his work and processes over the years. The scary part is that was the the latter of the 2 most exciting things today. Phil brought along a French master upholsterer with 50 years under his belt and he upholstered a Sheraton style aide chair made by a student. We watched him work for over 4 hours. Hi skill, speed and calm were incredible. He used 100% traditional methods with things such as pure horse hair for stuffing and a layer of pure Cotten. He was incredibly past, using his magnetic tipped brass tack hammers to pull tacks that he stores in his mouth from his lips. A one handed hammering operation allowing him to work the fabric with his other hand. On top of his mastery and ease to watch he was the sweetest and kindest man you could ever meet.
> Phils presentation was wonderful as well, showing all his different projects and the type of different work that e does. He showed us some masterfull carvings he has done and they wowed me. He as well is a very kind and humorous man who love to give you encouragment and inspire you. He said to me and another class mate the most true words you could say "just keep on building".
> I did well today also, flattened a second board and got it at 7/8s. Needless to say I am happy with that result. Time will tell overnight if it stays flat! Please….there has to be a mountain of questions so please. Fire away! Get in contact with me on twitter to! Supercoopman also please go to the word press blog and look at all the photos! Eatnbss.wordpress.com


Thanks for al the great comments guys.
I never saw that Jim but I certainly believe it. Some of the pieces he showed and the processes he used were mind blowing. He also talked a bit about his solution to uncommon problems and those as well were wonderful. Some people are just gifted.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *To watch a master..full blog!*
> 
> Today was not a typical day at nbss. Phil Lowe came and gave a 2 hour PowerPoint demo of the history of his work with over 200 hundred personal photos of his work and processes over the years. The scary part is that was the the latter of the 2 most exciting things today. Phil brought along a French master upholsterer with 50 years under his belt and he upholstered a Sheraton style aide chair made by a student. We watched him work for over 4 hours. Hi skill, speed and calm were incredible. He used 100% traditional methods with things such as pure horse hair for stuffing and a layer of pure Cotten. He was incredibly past, using his magnetic tipped brass tack hammers to pull tacks that he stores in his mouth from his lips. A one handed hammering operation allowing him to work the fabric with his other hand. On top of his mastery and ease to watch he was the sweetest and kindest man you could ever meet.
> Phils presentation was wonderful as well, showing all his different projects and the type of different work that e does. He showed us some masterfull carvings he has done and they wowed me. He as well is a very kind and humorous man who love to give you encouragment and inspire you. He said to me and another class mate the most true words you could say "just keep on building".
> I did well today also, flattened a second board and got it at 7/8s. Needless to say I am happy with that result. Time will tell overnight if it stays flat! Please….there has to be a mountain of questions so please. Fire away! Get in contact with me on twitter to! Supercoopman also please go to the word press blog and look at all the photos! Eatnbss.wordpress.com


Sounds like you are having a fantastic time and are learning a lot at the same time. Good show.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## willmego (Mar 27, 2008)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *To watch a master..full blog!*
> 
> Today was not a typical day at nbss. Phil Lowe came and gave a 2 hour PowerPoint demo of the history of his work with over 200 hundred personal photos of his work and processes over the years. The scary part is that was the the latter of the 2 most exciting things today. Phil brought along a French master upholsterer with 50 years under his belt and he upholstered a Sheraton style aide chair made by a student. We watched him work for over 4 hours. Hi skill, speed and calm were incredible. He used 100% traditional methods with things such as pure horse hair for stuffing and a layer of pure Cotten. He was incredibly past, using his magnetic tipped brass tack hammers to pull tacks that he stores in his mouth from his lips. A one handed hammering operation allowing him to work the fabric with his other hand. On top of his mastery and ease to watch he was the sweetest and kindest man you could ever meet.
> Phils presentation was wonderful as well, showing all his different projects and the type of different work that e does. He showed us some masterfull carvings he has done and they wowed me. He as well is a very kind and humorous man who love to give you encouragment and inspire you. He said to me and another class mate the most true words you could say "just keep on building".
> I did well today also, flattened a second board and got it at 7/8s. Needless to say I am happy with that result. Time will tell overnight if it stays flat! Please….there has to be a mountain of questions so please. Fire away! Get in contact with me on twitter to! Supercoopman also please go to the word press blog and look at all the photos! Eatnbss.wordpress.com


Thanks for posting it here! Must have been cool to see a master like that at work.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *To watch a master..full blog!*
> 
> Today was not a typical day at nbss. Phil Lowe came and gave a 2 hour PowerPoint demo of the history of his work with over 200 hundred personal photos of his work and processes over the years. The scary part is that was the the latter of the 2 most exciting things today. Phil brought along a French master upholsterer with 50 years under his belt and he upholstered a Sheraton style aide chair made by a student. We watched him work for over 4 hours. Hi skill, speed and calm were incredible. He used 100% traditional methods with things such as pure horse hair for stuffing and a layer of pure Cotten. He was incredibly past, using his magnetic tipped brass tack hammers to pull tacks that he stores in his mouth from his lips. A one handed hammering operation allowing him to work the fabric with his other hand. On top of his mastery and ease to watch he was the sweetest and kindest man you could ever meet.
> Phils presentation was wonderful as well, showing all his different projects and the type of different work that e does. He showed us some masterfull carvings he has done and they wowed me. He as well is a very kind and humorous man who love to give you encouragment and inspire you. He said to me and another class mate the most true words you could say "just keep on building".
> I did well today also, flattened a second board and got it at 7/8s. Needless to say I am happy with that result. Time will tell overnight if it stays flat! Please….there has to be a mountain of questions so please. Fire away! Get in contact with me on twitter to! Supercoopman also please go to the word press blog and look at all the photos! Eatnbss.wordpress.com


thanks for the blog,hope you stay posting on this site


----------



## ELCfinefurniture (Jan 18, 2012)

*Long week*

After wood expo I felt extremely motivated to work extra hard. Seeing all the brilliant student work I want so badly for that to be me next year. This is part of the reason I haven't posted this week because I have been so exhausted! I have done it though o finished the deal on frame drawing and I only have my chair left to do. After that I can start drawingy tool box and shaker night stand. I have learned alot this week. The 5 7 rule for hand shaping, how to shape elipses and odd profiles by hand and even how to lay out cabriole legs. also got briefed on the jointer and planer today and slowly but surely doing more invtge machine room. For all the photos please refer to eatnbss.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

ELCfinefurniture said:


> *Long week*
> 
> After wood expo I felt extremely motivated to work extra hard. Seeing all the brilliant student work I want so badly for that to be me next year. This is part of the reason I haven't posted this week because I have been so exhausted! I have done it though o finished the deal on frame drawing and I only have my chair left to do. After that I can start drawingy tool box and shaker night stand. I have learned alot this week. The 5 7 rule for hand shaping, how to shape elipses and odd profiles by hand and even how to lay out cabriole legs. also got briefed on the jointer and planer today and slowly but surely doing more invtge machine room. For all the photos please refer to eatnbss.wordpress.com


It sounds interesting and I hope that it continues to go well with you.

Maybe you can post some pictures of the school every now and then if they allow you to do that. It looks like the pictures and your blog would be goo advertizing for them since this is a woodworking site.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------

